# Die Sexuhr für Ausdauernde x 1



## krawutz (14 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2013)

für Ausdauernde? versteh ich nicht


----------



## eis (14 Juni 2013)

Beim Sex brauch ich auch keine Uhr, da nehm ich mir Zeit.


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2013)

ganz genau, da lass ich mich nicht hetzen


----------



## vivodus (14 Juni 2013)

Puh...alles fertig. Und nun?


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Puh...alles fertig. Und nun?



Wie, 12 Stellungen in einer Minute??


----------



## Padderson (14 Juni 2013)

hm - und was mach ich zwischen den vollen Stunden?


----------



## comatron (16 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> für Ausdauernde? versteh ich nicht



Vielleicht ein Missverständnis. Der kleine Zeiger (Allein schon der Begriff in diesem Zusammenhang !) zeigt wahrscheinlich die Stunden an, nicht die Monate.


----------

